# VooPoo Drag Black Resin Mod - Silicone Sleeves



## Imthiaz Khan (7/5/18)

Hi,

I am looking for the VooPoo Drag Black Resin Mod - Silicone Sleeves in Blue/Black.
Please let me know who has stock of this.

Many thanks!


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com/collections/accesories/products/voopoo-drag-sleeve

This one @Imthiaz Khan ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

Stosta said:


> https://vapaliciousza.myshopify.com/collections/accesories/products/voopoo-drag-sleeve
> 
> This one @Imthiaz Khan ?


NM... They're sold out on the black...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/5/18)

https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/mod-protective-sleeves/products/voopoo-drag-sleeves

But Vape Hyper aren't!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/5/18)

Hey @Stosta , thank you so much!
Was looking for a black and blue, but this will do I think

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

